# what gpu has the best power to hash rate ratio



## upload420

I want to try a little crypto mining, and heard amd is hands down way better than nvidia. I still can't find a site that gives any information on what is the best gpu for mining bitcoins. I have a budget of about 750 to spend on gpus right now and want to start mining. What could I get for $750 that would earn the most?


----------



## AlphaC

Nobody mines bitcoins in 2017, at least not directly. (Nicehash comes close though.) You're confusing the cryptocoins such as zcash and ethereum with bitcoin mining , which is a basic mistake that suggests you don't have the full info to actually mine anything.

Couple this with the horrific availability of RX 580 / RX 570 as well as the EOL RX 480 and RX 470 and there's a huge problem for you.

I'd suggest you read up before dumping money into it. Ethereum is going Proof of Stake soon, rendering mining that useless.


----------



## upload420

well point me in the right direction I am becoming more informed but i want so intel on what gpus are best for mining.


----------



## r9miner

In terms of efficiency RX 570 is #1 for Ethereum, RX 580 practically identical (maybe slightly lower efficiency) and RX 560 also very similar (basically half the hashrate and half the power of a 570).

nVidia 10 series cards (1050ti, 1060, 1070 only) are the most efficient for other coins like zcash, and not very far off from the AMD cards for Etheruem.

The best $ to hash ratio is the GPU that you already own. If your current GPU isn't profitable enough based on your electricity cost, buying more GPU and the rest of the system for a mining rig is not a good idea.

Check nicehash.com you can mine there with their software very easily, your GPU will mine whatever is most profitable at that moment and they pay you in Bitcoin so you don't have to hold/trade all the altcoins. My 1080 currently gets $5-7 per day here (1080 is one of the worst $/hash ratio but to the above point I already had this card).

If you want to mine Ether instead use Claymore miner and join a pool such as ethermine.org


----------



## flajax

I have an unopened 580 that I was going to game with especially since I have a freesync monitor, but dang I could turn it into a 1070/80. I do mine as a hobby.

Good luck in your decision, I will be following this thread


----------



## upload420

I haven't updated my rig i currently rock a 1080ti


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r9miner*
> 
> In terms of efficiency RX 570 is #1 for Ethereum, RX 580 practically identical (maybe slightly lower efficiency) and RX 560 also very similar (basically half the hashrate and half the power of a 570).
> 
> nVidia 10 series cards (1050ti, 1060, 1070 only) are the most efficient for other coins like zcash, and not very far off from the AMD cards for Etheruem.
> 
> The best $ to hash ratio is the GPU that you already own. If your current GPU isn't profitable enough based on your electricity cost, buying more GPU and the rest of the system for a mining rig is not a good idea.
> 
> Check nicehash.com you can mine there with their software very easily, your GPU will mine whatever is most profitable at that moment and they pay you in Bitcoin so you don't have to hold/trade all the altcoins. My 1080 currently gets $5-7 per day here (1080 is one of the worst $/hash ratio but to the above point I already had this card).
> 
> If you want to mine Ether instead use Claymore miner and join a pool such as ethermine.org


I am running NiceHash miner right now as we speak with my 1080ti. Making roughly $7 dollars a day with my power set at 62% drawling around 150 watts because I read that is what this card is most profitable at. Now you say the rx 570 is the most efficient how much a day does it earn at what wattage. I want to build a couple mining rigs actually. Like say 2 or 3.


----------



## r9miner

Go to youtube channel Bits Be Trippin he breaks it all down, long vids but all the info is all there. Vids on every different card so can compare them.

You will have to wait a month or so for RX cards to come back in stock and by then the network difficulty may be much higher since more people will be mining. Every day you don't mine you are losing potential profit.

Best you can do at the moment would be GTX 1060 (3GB version will work until early next year when the DAG size goes over 3GB) which can do up to 23.5mh/s with the memory overclocked and only using 60-75 watts (power limit set to 60%).


----------



## upload420

can i have a rig with like 1 1080ti and 1 1060 because I have 2 rigs and 4 1060 on the way I was gonna throw 3 into the one pc and the 1 into my current rig with my 1080ti. Is it possible to mine with it like that.


----------



## r9miner

That will work fine. I've had problems trying to run AMD and nVidia on the same system but different models will work together if you keep it all AMD or all nVidia.


----------



## upload420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r9miner*
> 
> That will work fine. I've had problems trying to run AMD and nVidia on the same system but different models will work together if you keep it all AMD or all nVidia.


cool thanks man you wouldn't happen to have steam would you I would like to add you to my friends list you have been super helpful and seem like a pretty cool guy so PM me your username if you have one maybe we can game down and or chat one day.

P.S I do have one more ? about mining. How much internet bandwidth do need. That might be a problem of i need a lot of bandwidth currently I am limited to about 20-25 mb connection. How many mining rigs can that handle.


----------



## spinFX

just to throw a word in, check with your mates for old 7970/280x/380's that are getting upgraded. If the timing and price is right you should be able to pick up more cards for the same money. Still got to take into account power consumption though (extra cards, more watts)


----------



## r9miner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> cool thanks man you wouldn't happen to have steam would you I would like to add you to my friends list you have been super helpful and seem like a pretty cool guy so PM me your username if you have one maybe we can game down and or chat one day.
> 
> P.S I do have one more ? about mining. How much internet bandwidth do need. That might be a problem of i need a lot of bandwidth currently I am limited to about 20-25 mb connection. How many mining rigs can that handle.


No problem glad to help, will send PM. Mining uses very little bandwidth, but does benefit from low latency (to prevent stale shares). In nicehash for example make sure you are connecting to the server nearest to you. If you end up using a different pool in the future make sure to do the same, good pools have different servers you can choose like US west coast, US east coast, europe etc.

Also the previous poster is correct that the older AMD cards can be good bang for buck hashers but i've been running the numbers all weekend and anything before RX series will use 2-3x power for the same hashrate. Right now its still profitable to mine with old cards (even for me with power costing up to $0.35/kWh due to summer surge pricing in southern california), but only time will tell if it stays profitable.


----------



## upload420

Well I have a antminer s7 mining @ 4.9 TH/s profiting a good $90 a month. I have and avalon 721 antminer that pushes 6-6.5 TH/S coming in the mail this week. That thing pulls around 900 watts and with my electricity cost I will be make around $200 a month as long as the bitcoin stays were its value is I should be make almost $300 a month there alone. once I start getting pay outs i want to get the s9!!!!

That is my antiminer pool, should be bringing me in $300+ a month profit after electricity cost.

Now I have my gpu miners. Currently I am getting around $7 a day off of my 1080ti. With a power target around 67% I am not exactly sure what my rigs power draw is. I have my rig set up to draw as little power as possible tho. I only allow the cpu to hit 66% load because this old sandy bridge is dying on me. Like it bsod on me when the cpu is stress to hard. Yet it hasn't done it once since I set the load limit. I am not upset about the cpu because damn did I get a lot of use out of her.

I also have a second rig arriving that I will be rocking 3x 1060 3gb. Don't remember all the rigs stats but it was decent. I built it for my brother 3 years ago before he got murdered by his best friend. (RIP GERID FORSTE but your rig is gonna be put to good use) That will be my gpu miners for this month. I will wait till that starts to profit then I may reinvest into a 3rd mining rig.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> Well I have a antminer s7 mining @ 4.9 TH/s profiting a good $90 a month. I have and avalon 721 antminer that pushes 6-6.5 TH/S coming in the mail this week. That thing pulls around 900 watts and with my electricity cost I will be make around $200 a month as long as the bitcoin stays were its value is I should be make almost $300 a month there alone. once I start getting pay outs i want to get the s9!!!!


yeah that s9 is like 13Thash aye? but also 1300 watts?

note that these antminers are for bitcoin only, ethereum was designed to not work with ASICs, gpu only. Could be worth working out various upfront costs, factor in future movements in the value of the coins to work out whether to go for an antminer and mine bitcoin or build a gpu rig and mine ethereum, or something else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r9miner*
> 
> No problem glad to help, will send PM. Mining uses very little bandwidth, but does benefit from low latency (to prevent stale shares). In nicehash for example make sure you are connecting to the server nearest to you. If you end up using a different pool in the future make sure to do the same, good pools have different servers you can choose like US west coast, US east coast, europe etc.
> 
> Also the previous poster is correct that the older AMD cards can be good bang for buck hashers but i've been running the numbers all weekend and anything before RX series will use 2-3x power for the same hashrate. Right now its still profitable to mine with old cards (even for me with power costing up to $0.35/kWh due to summer surge pricing in southern california), but only time will tell if it stays profitable.


Yeah, RX cards seem to be a sweet spot, in not too long people will start selling rx 480's n such to do upgrades to vega or something like that, might be an idea to get on board at that time.
Apparently the Fury cards have decent hash rates.


----------



## baigern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> can i have a rig with like 1 1080ti and 1 1060 because I have 2 rigs and 4 1060 on the way I was gonna throw 3 into the one pc and the 1 into my current rig with my 1080ti. Is it possible to mine with it like that.


Yea that's possible. I have a 1070 for gaming and a 1060 3GB for mining all in the same tower. Although, the tower does get a bit hot. Just make sure that you have a PSU powerful enough to handle all those GPUs.


----------



## mrtbahgs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *upload420*
> 
> .... Currently I am getting around $7 a day off of my 1080ti. With a power target around 67% I am not exactly sure what my rigs power draw is. I have my rig set up to draw as little power as possible tho....


So you mention $7 a day with a power limited 1080ti, do you know what it would pull if allowed to run full power target?
I am curious on the comparison since I just started with my 1070 and haven't taken the time yet to set up a different OC profile from my full gaming one.
Are we talking like $0.50 less per day, but saving a chunk of power cost?


----------



## r9miner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrtbahgs*
> 
> So you mention $7 a day with a power limited 1080ti, do you know what it would pull if allowed to run full power target?
> I am curious on the comparison since I just started with my 1070 and haven't taken the time yet to set up a different OC profile from my full gaming one.
> Are we talking like $0.50 less per day, but saving a chunk of power cost?


For Ethereum mining 10 series cards and especially 1080 or 1080 ti are limited by memory bandwidth (due to lack of optimizations for GDDR5X memory). On my 1080 core speed overclock does literally nothing to the hash rate but memory OC from stock to 11ghz moves hashrate up from 23.5mh/s to 25.5mh/s. Without manually lowering core speed or power limit the card only reports using 60% TDP while mining Eth (will be a bit higher on air, mine is watercooled running at 35 C).

For the other coins that Nicehash mines, some will act like Eth but others will benefit from using full power and max clocks. Lbry coin for example maxed out at 108% TDP for me and hash rate goes up as you would expect based on core clock OC.

Tldr different coins using different algorithms behave differently, but in my experience all will benefit from memory OC which doesn't add very much power draw.


----------



## Aganor

If you guys care to see my pics, i did a quick benchmark on different power saving and voltage saving modes:

option 1 - 60% Power limit, stock FE card:


option 2 - 100% Power limit, stock voltage, +175core and +550 memory offsets:


option 3 - 120% power limit, stock voltage, +210 core and +735 memory offset:


option 4 - 120% power limit, +100 mv voltage, same frequencies as above:


In my case, accounting the electicity price and usage, seems more profitable to mine with option 3 than option 1.

What you guys think?


----------

